# Living with algae



## fleabilly (13 Nov 2012)

I have been chasing my algae problem for three months now,
And I have reached 
a point where I can see the light. Or at least maybe I am not prone to jump off the deep end at every site of algae.

I have 12 shrimp swimming around at night and they seem to keep things somewhat in balance. I have lowered my light 40% and also seen progress.

I still see more algae than I would like. I know I am still is the early days of a mature tank. But I have questions...

Should I continue to try lowering my light source?
If so should it be by dimming them? Or reducing total hours?
And once the algae is under control, and my plant growth has increased, what is the sign that your tank needs more light?
I preform a weekly 50% water change weekly. Is this adequate?
Also Ei dosing 6 days a week. Day off on Sunday when I do the water change.
And I have co2 running just at the level that it does not kill the fish.

This is my tank.





Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tim (18 Nov 2012)

How long is your photoperiod at the moment mate 6 hours is plenty at the start also ref EI day off from dosing should be the day before your water change then you add macro on water change to start providing the required nutrients again you could always raise the light unit higher if possible keep at it mate algae free is hard work


----------



## fleabilly (19 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info on the day off water change dosing.
I did a routine tidy up on Sunday.
Trimmed off all the dead leaves, and leaves with black hair algae.
Dropped 5 more amano shrimp in.
Traded in the three Corys I had for some neon tetras.
The Corys were doing a number on my substrate. (Found a ton of it in my pre filter)
So things may be getting back in balance. 
Is it wrong to think that the Corys digging up the substrate at night, would upset the balance of my water table and magnifying my algae problem?

So far at the moment things are fine,
Just waiting for my UG to take root.

Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmartins (19 Nov 2012)

Corys can mess with the substrate and hence release amonia Combining that with light can surely be the cause of algae. Sepcially at least during the early stages of an aquarium where everything is still maturing. 

Keep your lights low. The only sign of poor light is plants not growing at all and dying. If they are growing, even if slowly, there's plenty of light.

cheers

GM


----------



## fleabilly (20 Nov 2012)

Cheers...
Another question,
I have the lights low,
But all I have read about brown algae on the web,
Is that it is usually fuelled by low light.
I have brown algae on the gravel, leaf edges and tank glass just below gravel on the front. And I also have the stringing hair algae on the tips of leaves.
I read that the hair algae tends to grow on older leaves.
I did notice this, and removed most of them.

Just curious if each algae requires different detour ends...
Which will take precedence?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gmartins (20 Nov 2012)

brown algae (or diatoms) usually appear in new set ups. They are likely associated with the elevated values of amonia and nitrite that are common during this early phase. 

I do not think that low light will cause it. Makes no sense. But I have been reading this argument in many places. It seems that it's spreading... 

GM


----------



## Ady34 (21 Nov 2012)

Hi there R,
Algae cure = reduce lighting intensity and/or increase c02 availability and increase water changes/maintenance = no algae  
As you have already said you have a comfortable level of c02 for you fish, and im guessing your distribution of c02 is also good via the rear spraybar, Id opt for raising your light unit/dimming your lights (if that is an option). If youve been battling it for 3 months and have seen an improvement from reducing lighting intensity by 40%, then reducing lighting intensity a little more will improve things further. It is mainly lighting intensity which effects algae growth rather than duration as too high light (for the c02 availability) results in poor plant health and subsequent algae attacks. In new set ups, as said by Tim, A 6 hr photoperiod will be enough, with long term an 8hr photoperiod. Its about balancing the light with c02 availability. Also do an extra water change per week for a few weeks and keep on top of filter maintenance, you should then see a marked improvement in your diatom algae  
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

